# Photographs in the "Blue Hour"



## rcarca (May 4, 2014)

Per Wikipedia: "The blue hour is the period of twilight... where there is neither full daylight nor complete darkness. The time is considered special because of the quality of the light". You guys all know that, but in some ways to me it is even more special than the golden hour. Well here are two shots I was determined to get in the "blue hour". I would love to see other "Blue Hour" photographs...



The Blue Hour 1 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 5Diii, 24-70 2.8L @ 70mm, ISO100, 25 seconds at f7.1 



The Blue Hour 2 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: As above except @30mm, 15 seconds at f14.0

Thanks for looking.

Richard


----------



## distant.star (May 4, 2014)

.
I seem to do it with holiday decorations:






.
.
.


----------



## yorgasor (May 4, 2014)

Here are a couple from Provo, UT. The first is of the LDS temple, and the second is a panorama from a 24mm lens, taken when I climbed up the large 'Y' on the mountain. Both are just before sunrise: 



Temple and Timp by yorgasor, on Flickr



Provo Blue Sky Panorama by yorgasor, on Flickr

This last one is of Utah Valley, taken just after sunset:



Utah Valley Car Lights by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## PKinDenmark (May 4, 2014)

Great Blue Hour shots above - I like the Utah sceneries very much.

Want to add these two: (Both made in 2011 with my then trusty Canon 450D)

1. 24-105mm L, @32mm, 6s, f/16, ISO 100
2. 10-22mm, @15mm, 20s, f/6.3, ISO 200

1. With the ghost-boat coming slowly into harbour, I had some luck ( ! ) in timing the shot, so that it's light-streaks were placed exactly between the two poles. 
2. Was hard work, as I had to run several times to three stairwells to activate the lights and then expose, before they timed out (and fun , too). I like the result.


----------



## dolina (May 4, 2014)

It's hip to be square! by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 30 sec f/14 17mm ISO 100

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hinunangan,_Southern_Leyte


----------



## petach (May 4, 2014)

Oh my, where do I begin? Some cracking shots here so fat. Cannot pick a fave at all , they are all brilliant.

.....much photographed....The Shard in London



The Shard Reprocessed by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Walkie Talkie Building London




Walkie Talkie Building, London by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

St Pancras



St Pancras - A Study by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Kings Cross



St Pancras - A Study by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Logan (May 4, 2014)

These pictures make me wish I lived closer to the city, all the lights are such an interesting subject.

yorgasor, I think the Y you are talking about would be called a 'Col', just for interests sake.

I dont have many good blue hour shots, but I thought this one of the old paper mill was neat.


----------



## yorgasor (May 5, 2014)

Logan said:


> These pictures make me wish I lived closer to the city, all the lights are such an interesting subject.
> 
> yorgasor, I think the Y you are talking about would be called a 'Col', just for interests sake.
> 
> I dont have many good blue hour shots, but I thought this one of the old paper mill was neat.



Logan: No, I actually meant the 'Y'


----------



## sanj (May 5, 2014)

Lovely shots!


----------



## davet4 (May 5, 2014)

A couple of "Blue Hour" from Shanghai


----------



## hovland (May 5, 2014)

Viking burial mound, Borre National Park, Norway


----------



## Sith Zombie (May 5, 2014)

One from Delamere Forest in England.


----------



## Radagast (May 5, 2014)

The Medieval Bishops Bridge in Norwich...in a dark Blue hour 8)


Medieval Reflections by jammo s, on Flickr


----------



## wsmith96 (May 5, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> Here are a couple from Provo, UT.
> This last one is of Utah Valley, taken just after sunset:
> 
> 
> ...



I love the city lights! Nice picture!


----------



## John Strung (May 5, 2014)

Here are some from the Hamilton/Burlington area in Ontario, Canada. These are all HDR.
More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdstrung/sets/72157637746281175/

Also a tutorial I put together on Blue Hour Photography here: http://www.trilliumphotoclub.org/Tutorials/Blue%20Hour.html


----------



## drob (May 5, 2014)

I was rushing up to this mountain peak to grab sunset on Mount Rainier. Turns out I was about 15 minutes late after finding a decent comp. Here's my blue hour Mount Rainier.


----------



## mdmphoto (May 5, 2014)

EXIF 6D 24-105 f/8 @1/10 @67mm ISO 1600:


----------



## mdmphoto (May 5, 2014)

6D 24-105 @ 40mm f/11 @ 1/60 ISO 400:


----------



## melbournite (May 5, 2014)

I read this thread last night and as I was riding home tonight I saw this scene and thought I must stop and take a photo specifically to post. So I pulled out the only camera I had handy in my bag (Sony RX100II) to take this shot.


----------



## Tholen (May 5, 2014)

Love the light and special kind of "silence".

1. and 2. San Francisco
3. and 5. Bornholm (Danish Island)
4. Zabriskie Point (Death Valley)


----------



## Pugshot (May 6, 2014)

Here are two blue hour photos I took in Rome in 2011. Castel Sant'Angelo (Canon 60D w/ EF-S 17-55 lens; ISO 400; f/8; & 1.6 sec); and Trevi Fountain (same camera/lens; ISO 400; f/3.5; 1/13 sec). The Castel Sant'Angelo shot benefited from the railing of a bridge as a makeshift tripod; the Trevi Fountain shot was handheld.


----------



## hovland (May 6, 2014)

North Sea


----------



## dolina (May 11, 2014)

Aliya Surf Camp by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 30 sec f/14 14mm ISO 320

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baler,_Aurora


----------



## expatinasia (May 11, 2014)

John Strung said:


> Here are some from the Hamilton/Burlington area in Ontario, Canada. These are all HDR.



I do not normally like HDR so much but some of those shots are very nice. Well done.

rcarca - I know Marlow well, and I hope you do not mind me saying but I think your shots are too blue. Great place for pics though. When I am in the UK I go a lot for coffee.


----------



## Sporgon (May 11, 2014)

drob said:


> I was rushing up to this mountain peak to grab sunset on Mount Rainier. Turns out I was about 15 minutes late after finding a decent comp. Here's my blue hour Mount Rainier.



Still a good shot; like it. Try reducing the size to 740 pixels across before attaching the next one so we can see the whole picture without having to slide it about.


----------



## RobertG. (May 11, 2014)

Blue hour in Berlin, Germany
Canon 5D II with EF 35mm L, f13 @ 25sec ISO 100


----------



## BeechViews (May 11, 2014)

Geita Goldmine, Northern Tanzania - 5 seconds @ 16mm, f16, iso 100 using 5D3, 16-35ii


----------



## Logan (May 11, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > These pictures make me wish I lived closer to the city, all the lights are such an interesting subject.
> ...



Ahahhahahaha that is too funny, not the answer I ever would have expected.


----------



## yorgasor (May 11, 2014)

Can it really be called "Blue Hour" though? In my experience, it only lasts a couple minutes tops.


----------



## max76 (May 11, 2014)

Sophienholm - Denmark

Photo shot with: Canon 6D and Canon 50mm 1.4 @ f1.4

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dolina (May 11, 2014)

I Can't Go On, I'll Go On by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 30 sec f/8 19mm ISO 3200

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leyte


----------



## Cali_PH (May 11, 2014)

Bixby Bridge in Big Sur, California. I've been shooting variations of this around sunrise & sunset for the past 3 years.


----------



## Click (May 11, 2014)

Cali_PH said:


> Bixby Bridge in Big Sur, California. I've been shooting variations of this around sunrise & sunset for the past 3 years.




Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## rcarca (May 11, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> John Strung said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some from the Hamilton/Burlington area in Ontario, Canada. These are all HDR.
> ...



Curious to know why you think they are too blue? I desaturated the photographs... The colour depends on the time, the weather and other conditions. Anyway, thanks for looking.

Richard


----------



## Destin (May 12, 2014)

Disobeying the rule of thirds on this one.


----------



## Logan (May 12, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> Can it really be called "Blue Hour" though? In my experience, it only lasts a couple minutes tops.



Where do you live? How long twilight lasts depends on latitude, its very short in the tropics, and in the arctic at the right time lasts for hours. It was important for navigation, because during this time you can take star sightings and still see the horizon. Which i guess is one of the best reasons to take pictures at this time too!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twilight


----------



## degies (May 12, 2014)

Love the Blue Hour

New Brighton Pier Christchurch





Sunrise Dunedin New Zealand





Auckland New Zealand


----------



## degies (May 12, 2014)

Destin said:


> Disobeying the rule of thirds on this one.



Very nicely done. You should break the rules more often


----------



## davidcl0nel (May 12, 2014)

Praha




Berlin




Tokyo




Dresden


----------



## mackguyver (May 12, 2014)

davidcl0nel said:


> Dresden


Great work and I especially love the ducks in that last one - it really makes the shot!


----------



## tolusina (May 12, 2014)

davidcl0nel said:


> Praha
> 
> 
> Berlin
> ...


All four, absolutely stunning!

I'm loving this thread, great work all!
---
As you appear multilingual, it's _Bad Joke Time_, a little self depreciating humor, hope no one minds.

If you speak three languages, you can be said to be trilingual.

If you speak two languages, bilingual.

If you speak only one language, what are you highly likely to be (answer is not mono or uni-lingual)?



.


----------



## mackguyver (May 12, 2014)

tolusina said:


> As you appear multilingual, it's _Bad Joke Time_, a little self depreciating humor, hope no one minds.
> 
> If you speak three languages, you can be said to be trilingual.
> 
> ...


The answer must be: American

I'm one, but, for the record, I speak some German, and was fluent many years ago.


----------



## tolusina (May 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> ...
> The answer must be: American
> ...


Ding! Here's your prize! 
This is for you, Bud, er, This Bud is for you!


----------



## nicey (May 17, 2014)

good looking


----------



## hovland (Oct 3, 2014)

One more from North Sea. 
70mm, f/2,8, 1/20 hand held, iso 160, with the 70-200.


----------



## petach (Oct 4, 2014)

Dartford Crossing, linking Essex to Kent.



Dartford X-Ing 2 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral, London



X100S St Paul&#x27;s Blue Hour 2 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

The Gherkin, London



The Gherkin at Dusk&#x27;ish by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Sorrento, Australia



Dawn, Sorrento (Mornington Peninsula, Victoria) by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2014)

Lovely shots petach.


----------



## jrista (Oct 4, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> Here are a couple from Provo, UT. The first is of the LDS temple, and the second is a panorama from a 24mm lens, taken when I climbed up the large 'Y' on the mountain. Both are just before sunrise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. These are fantastic.


----------



## Rick Massie (Oct 4, 2014)

Fall, winter and Spring in the Yukon offer some good "blue hour" opportunities.


----------



## philmoz (Oct 4, 2014)

Juneau.





Phil.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 4, 2014)

El Capitan, Yosemite National Park
Lighting provided by a full moon


El Capitan by Moonlight / Yosemite © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Reasons (Oct 4, 2014)

Spokane Washington


----------



## shutterwideshut (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are some of my own twilight shots old and not so old :

*The First Light*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon TS-E24mm f/3.5L II ı Lee 0.6 Soft ND Grad Filter ı 24mm ı 30s ı f/11 ı ISO 160



The First Light by shutterwideshut on Flickr

*Light of Dawn*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon EF17-40mm f/4L USM ı 17mm ı 60s ı f/16 ı ISO 100



Light of Dawn by shutterwideshut on Flickr

*A Day Ends*
Canon EOS 7D ı Canon EF10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM ı Lee 0.6 Soft ND Grad Filter ı 10mm ı 5s ı f/22 ı ISO 100


A Day Ends by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2014)

Rick Massie said:


> Fall, winter and Spring in the Yukon offer some good "blue hour" opportunities.



Very nice shot Rick.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2014)

Reasons said:


> Spokane Washington



Nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## Reasons (Oct 4, 2014)

Click said:


> Reasons said:
> 
> 
> > Spokane Washington
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Aichbus (Oct 4, 2014)

Tokyo Shinagawa (with 15 mm Fisheye)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 4, 2014)

California Capital Airshow flight line


P-51 Sunset DXO CCA 2013 1522 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 4, 2014)

philmoz said:


> Juneau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really nice work!


----------



## davidcl0nel (Oct 24, 2014)

Pink Sagrada Familia by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


----------



## jarrodeu (Oct 24, 2014)

Two of mine.
Jarrod










http://www.pbase.com/jarrodeu


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice shots Jarrod.


----------



## khowie (Oct 24, 2014)

Northern Lights - oil drilling rig in North Dakota


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 24, 2014)

Southwark Bridge, London.




Untitled by colin|whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Oct 24, 2014)

Moonlit Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Moonlit Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2014)

Lovely shots Tom.


----------



## Helios68 (Oct 24, 2014)

Amazing shots Tom !


----------



## Vern (Oct 24, 2014)

Needles District, Canyonlands, 5DMKII, 70-200 2.8II, 70 mm, HDR


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2014)

Vern said:


> Needles District, Canyonlands, 5DMKII, 70-200 2.8II, 70 mm, HDR



Great shot Vern. Well done.


----------



## bjd (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's one from our local Canal Harbour. I think this was the Blue hour and not the Golden hour :-\
Cheers Brian


----------



## FEBS (Oct 24, 2014)

Industry next to the canal.


----------



## degies (Apr 8, 2015)

Paris




a tad Closer



[/url]
and then closer


----------



## degies (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2015)

I really like your 1st picture, degies. Lovely light.


----------



## degies (Apr 8, 2015)

Thx


----------



## dolina (Sep 13, 2022)

Hinunangan, Southern Leyte by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## SteveC (Sep 13, 2022)

dolina said:


> Hinunangan, Southern Leyte by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


I want to thank you for reviving some of these old categories and creating a few new ones...and doing it well.


----------



## dolina (Sep 13, 2022)

SteveC said:


> I want to thank you for reviving some of these old categories and creating a few new ones...and doing it well.


You're welcome and thank you for the kind comments.

I've been looking at the threads here to match photos I have in my catalogue.


----------



## dolina (Sep 15, 2022)

2012 Baler by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2022)

Lovely shades of purple colour.
​


----------

